# What Colour will he be?



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Hello

I have a 4.5 month old smooth coat chihuahua 

He was pure white when he was born as were some of his litter mates but they had all developed cream/fawn but the age of 8 weeks. 

My Puppy is still white but has developed a fawn stripe going down his back, the tip of his tail is fawn and the back of his head and ears have started to go fawn. he also has some fawn on the back of his hind legs.

Do you think he will change from white to fawn by the time he is an adult.

I really do not care about him changing colour i love both colourings and was torn between getting a white or fawn puppy in the first place so im glad as it looks like he will have a bit of both!!  Im just really intrigued to know whether they can literally change colour completely?

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Picture?

My Hope is white underneath but is cream everywhere else with a darker cream down her back. Her cream color was more faint and she was more solid as a puppy and has gradually darkened. 

He may be colored like her.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

i havent got a picture of him showing the fawn down his back but i will take one when i get home and add it to the thread.

This is the latest pic i have of him, you cant really see it much but if you look at the tip of his tail you can a bit. He's all legs at the moment lol.

Your Chi's are both stunning by the way!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, he is MUCH whiter than Hope. he is DARLING!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Usually their adult coat first starts on their spine so I'm guessing your pup will eventually be the color his spine is now with possibly some white markings (looks like he *may* have a white "blaze"?...hard to tell). Lulu has done the exact same thing but she is LC & LC's often are completely different color from puppy to adult...more so than SC's I believe. I can show you pics of Lu...whether your pup will be similar to her color coming in-the cream color started at her withers & I believe will work it's way all over her body except for some white markings she's definitely developing. You may be able to even see her white "blaze" in her younger pic as it was starting which is why I said it looked like your pup may also have one. But it's super difficult to tell from pics as white dogs really stink it getting details through a photograph as I've recently found out! :lol: Anyway....

When we got her at 13wks:









At almost 23 weeks--it's hard to get the color w/o it looking white in pics so this one is a bit darker photo but you can see her color better.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

And I meant to add....your little pup is absolutely precious!


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Hello

It has started on his spine and the fur there now is more coarser than the white fur, and yes he definately has a white blaze, hopefully you will see his colour better when i upload a pic later on today.

I cant believe how much ur chi changed in 10 weeks!! she is gorgeous by the way they all are.

And your right about the pics he looks soo white in them with the flash, you can see it more in the daylight so i will take a pic outside.

Thanks for that and the pics, i never knew they could change colour completely lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, they can change loads! Usually it's the LC's that change more where as the SC's are generally more "definite" BUT with whites & sables you just never know. Even black masks can compltely disappear from puppy to adulthood. Anyway, the new fur does feel a bit coarser at first since the puppy coats are so SO soft & new fur can feel more coarser & "prinkley" until it gets some length. They are fun to watch grow & can be somewhat of a mystery until 6-7mo. LOL 

Can't wait to see pics of him now & yes...day light works much better with showing real color. Sometimes can still be tricky though.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

im really looking forward to seeing how he turns out.

He is all legs at the minute and needs to fill out a bit to look more in proportion lol.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Here are the pics of him, there not brilliant he wouldnt keep still

What do you think?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty guy!! Looks like he may end up being cream w/white markings. I can definitely see his "blaze" a bit clearer in these pics & can see the color on his back. It will be interesting to see what he looks like in a few months!


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

it will, i cant wait to see how he matures once he's past the uglies lol (cute uglies)

I will post more pics in a few months as it spreads.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

He's so cute. He has similar markings to my Daisy. Did you get him from Wiltshire? Daisy's brother was a similar colour. 

She's gotten darker over time, she started out a cream colour and she's now a cute gingery colour.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Hiya

No i got him from Chester

Do you have any pics of daisy? his mum was a darkish fawn colour so maybe he will be the same as daisy.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Aw shame, it'd be nice to see pics of her brother now, lol. 

This was D at 3 1/2 weeks 









And this is (a very tired!) Daisy now.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Wow she has totally changed colour.

How old is she now?

He colour is lovely by the way she is so cute!! looks like she has the same blanket as my Alfie, from pets at home lol


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

He's lovely, they do tend to change colour, Tulula was cream when she was a pup and now is a fawn colour, still beautiful


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I know, you wouldn't believe she's the same chi. 

She'll be 5 months tomorrow  

Thankyou  and yes, she has lots of buttons and bear stuff, I saw in one of your other photos the same teddy D has. 

His name is Alfie? That's so sweet, and hes so cute!


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Yeah he has pratically the whole range lol

And yeah he's called Alfie

He's 4.5months i dont know if daisy is the same but he has the longest legs ever at the moment


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I love the sleeping bag. It's so soft and cozy for them. 

It's a nice name  

Daisy's legs aren't very long yet. Still a shortie <3 lol. She ate loads a couple of weeks ago so I expected a growth spurt then, but nothing happened. She is filling out now though a bit.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Aww just seen shes called Daisy May thats lovely

And he hasnt filled out yet so thats why his legs seem to big for his body, he should do soon though, he loves his food.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Thankyou very much  

Aw bless him, lol. 

We've gone completely off topic, haha.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

oh yeah haha i could talk about him all day


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Same with me about Daisy. I love people paying her attention too, because she gets so happy and excited.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Alfie is shy and gets nervous with strangers coming near him, i dont know why as ive let people handle him from when i got him.

How are you walking Daisy? Alfie is also scared of other dogs do you pick Daisy up when another dog approaches on walks?


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

If we're at home and people come into 'her space', she gets a bit cautious but then excited too. 

She hasn't really met any other dogs, so if she's on her lead then she sometimes barks. The thing is, the house we live in has a big garden to walk her in, and we aren't on a road where we'd be able to walk her. So apart from her trips to the beach or the canal, I've not had to deal with other dogs. 

We took her to the seaside recently, and I started by picking up, but then I decided to leave her on the floor when a smaller dog came along. She didn't react, it was the other dog that tried to get to her. Of course she kept getting praised.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

He's very protective if people come into the house.

He doesnt go on alot of walks as theres nowhere for me to walk him close by so i usually take him out at the weekends.

Just be careful with other dogs even ones on a lead.

I was out with him and a labrador was on a lead so i didnt pick him up, the dog went for alfie and pulled the owner over!!

Ive never been so terrified thank god he had his puppia jacket harness on as i had to lift him up to me by his lead.

no wonder they can be scared of other animals lol im so wary now and will just pick him up if its a large dog approaching.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh gosh. That must have been horrible. Good job on your quick thinking about pulling him up. 
The dog that went to D was pulling hard on it's lead, I think the owner was having problems holding him back. 

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

it all happened so fast lol

and im in manchester


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Now seeing these photos, he looks A LOT like Hope. She is cream and white. Her darker cream is just that, not dark enough that I would call it fawn (our boy was fawn and much darker). She has been this color since about the age of your little one and now at almost 11 months, I would guess that she is set color-wise. 
Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah that's a long way away from here, lol. 

Ruby and Hope are adorable <3


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi he sure is sweet im thinking hell stay mostly white with some cream hes very pretty and yes always pick him up around another dog i never chance it


----------

